
What I’ve learned after half a year of working remote - davidlago
http://engineering.panoramaed.com/what-ive-learned-after-half-a-year-of-working-remote/
======
drinchev
I've been working from home for the last 12 months. There was a very nice
tweet about it [1] :

STAGES OF WORKING FROM HOME

\- Yay I get to work from home

\- It would be nice to talk to people

\- I hope that pigeon sits in the window today

1 :
[https://twitter.com/MarkAgee/status/620990471720992768](https://twitter.com/MarkAgee/status/620990471720992768)

------
eastbayjake
Isolation was the biggest problem for me switching to remote work. Even if I'm
working on something that requires me to be head-down on it, I'm pretty
extroverted and like at least having people around me. I started going to a
coffee shop with noise cancelling headphones from 9a-12p just to have a
structured (and humanized) start to my day. Slack helps with keeping up your
visibility among the team.

~~~
mosdave
it's repeatedly surprising to me how many people equate "remote work" to "work
at home". leave your house. go to the cafe. go to the library. go to the bar.
the only requirement I see for a productive workspace is a flat surface on
which to place your laptop, and maybe some holes in the wall if your battery
isn't up to snuff.

sitting at home by yourself all day is a great recipe for depression, I think.

